# NZ @ AUS out?!?!?!



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

I can not believe what I saw today. I just hope we make it against Fiji:zip:


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

I was shocked when I woke up this morning and saw the results.

I was down at the beach looking at the rugby on outside and big screen TV's place called the Barasti.

The Aussies were very quite after the match and the poms were making a lot of noise.

The kick of time for the SA game is @17:00 here in Dubai and guess where I will be after work???

I will AWOL and around 16:00 will be @ Barasti getting a lekker spot to watch the local wild life :wink: and the game.

This world cup is now ours to lose.

GO BOKKE GO!!!!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Sad time indeed. The Aussies didn't play all that well.  I'll be watching the Springboks game tonight.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Here in Germany I can see now the match Kiwi vs. France.
But in 1,5 hour here I can see the Bokke live:wav::cheer2::cheer2:
The S.A. flag is prepared and also two or three cold one.:tongue:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

The first half is gone and I am surprised for the Fiji´s, they play not bad but make to much mistakes.
A 13:3 for Bokke is not much enough for a favorite in the first half.

A Bokke fan in Germany


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

And where is the Biltong en Broewors?:wink: Nice going Frank. I had to listen to it in my car on the way back from the Gauteng indoor champs.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

A short time long I thought the Fijis turn the game.
What a crazy world championship, most of favorites are out and the rugby dwarfs play like gods.

How is the indoor going ?


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

I was at a party and these guys weren't interested in rugby.
Needless to say that I was VERY surprised to hear that N.Z was out.
As Gerhard said, It's our worldcup to lose.
If we do, I reckon we go bowhunting springbuck at O.R Tambo.:wink:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*can we pull it off....?*

I believe that we clam up when we are to play NZ or AUS. In other words they seem to have the psycological strength over us (their country stands fully behind them until they lose... they then also axe the coach)

With them out we have an awesome chance to bring home the :first: provided we keep our heads and stay positive,Keeping POSSESION is key,try to recieve the ball at full speed and tackle with no mercy, their dudes must fear being tackled so they panic with the ball and make tose force errors.

GOOD LUCK TO OUR MEN.....THEY TRULY ARE MACHINES WIN OR LOOSE.

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Karoojager said:


> The first half is gone and I am surprised for the Fiji´s, they play not bad but make to much mistakes.
> A 13:3 for Bokke is not much enough for a favorite in the first half.
> 
> A Bokke fan in Germany
> ...


Were is the biltong and droe wors?:wink:

Gerhard


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Gerhard said:


> Were is the biltong and droe wors?:wink:
> 
> Gerhard


I will eat my last reserve of biltong and droe wors if the Bokke will win the finals.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice pictures from yesterday.
This is not a moffie sport like our soccer.


----------



## Pardus (Sep 13, 2007)

Nicely said karoojager. ja en die bokke is deur en DIE AUSSIES EN KIEWIES IS HUIS TOE. JIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE. WHAT A WORLDCUP SO FAR!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

The final fixtures for Rugby World Cup 2007:

Saturday 13 Oct 
France meets England @ St Denis - 21h00

Sunday 14 Oct
South Africa meets Argentina @ St Denis - 21h00

and 

Wednesday 10 Oct
New Zealand meets Australia @ Charles de Gaulle Airport - 13h00


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Matatazela said:


> The final fixtures for Rugby World Cup 2007:
> 
> Saturday 13 Oct
> France meets England @ St Denis - 21h00
> ...


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

http://www.stuff.co.nz/stuff/4230273a1823.html


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Apparently they could not find a ref fro the SA Fiji game, and only managed to find a last minute replacement. Unfortunately, he is a wrestling ref, and just couldn't understand why the players were running around...


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Matatazele you make me laugh. 

Have a great day


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Ek hoor nounet dat "super doos" Steve Welsh aangewys is as die skydsregter vir ons game teen die Pumas. Ek hoop nie dat daardie abborsie gaan veroorsaak dat ons nie die finals sien nie!!!!!


----------

